# 2009 LB's Forum Sexiest Male and Female



## Frankie (Dec 10, 2009)

Right now, the end of the year, so many magazines do the "Sexiest" male and female for the year. Some they call hunks and babes. Some based on money, some looks, some status.

I know you have met some forum members, most you have not.

So here is the criteria for LB's Forum Sexiest Male and Female.

1. A huge love and compassion for the minature horse.

2. A strong member, contributor of this forum.

3. Caring, understanding towards other members.

4. Supporter of miniature organizations, ie...CMHR, Miniature Clubs including AMHA and AMHR.

5. Just the overall impression you get from this member, as a person.

You may only pick one male and one female. If you really can't decide, 2 will be allowed. Looks may only be taken in to consideration if you have a tie for the 2nd person.






Yes, vote for you own sex as well.

Please do not be influenced by others, we like individuality and thinking out side the box. You may see something completely different and we want to see that difference.

Based on the 5 criterias listed, my votes are:

Male: Matt

Female: Jill

Be honest, do not feel you need to vote for someone who voted for you.

This is go'in be so fun!! Keep it clean, in many many years, I've never been banned from here! Thanks


----------



## HorseMom (Dec 10, 2009)

Even before I finished reading and saw your choice for sexiest male, I thought that Matt should be the LB Forum's Sexiest Male. For Female I think I would choose Leia.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 10, 2009)

My votes:

Male: Tony

Female: Can't decide between Leia and Kristina ([email protected])


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2009)

My votes:

Male: Tony

Female: Corrine


----------



## Minimor (Dec 10, 2009)

My votes are:

Male: Bob (Carriage) I enjoy his humor & his insight into many subjects, and from his posts just seem to 'get' that he is a down to earth, common sense sort of person, the kind that I find interesting to know.

Female: Leeana Not only is she so keen on the small equines, she has grown so much from the person she was when I first got to know her here on the forum. I've said this before--I am so impressed by you Leeana!


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 10, 2009)

Guys- Matt (what needs to be said)

and

Gals - MA (MiniV - never heard an unkind word on any topic from this lady and always willing to help and send love to all)


----------



## vvf (Dec 11, 2009)

Male: Matt

Female: I agree with Minimor,----- Leeana, You have grown and you are impressive. Your going places girl!!


----------



## bfogg (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with Bob for male he is so funny, I usually laugh right out loud.

Also Mini-v for female and i also must say Roko who gives so much for us all.






Bonnie


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 11, 2009)

Aww. Thanks guys


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 11, 2009)

Matt for sure...

And well for female how can it be anyone other then Mary Lou herself? Without her we would not have this forum and all the changes that we have been thru good and bad- all the tragedy and triumph we have all experienced with eachother- the sense of family including myself (the black sheep along with other black sheep) lol

going from the forum many years ago when anyone could post under any name remember that old timers? talk about crazy.. to what we have now

so yep

my vote is for

Matt and Mary Lou


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 11, 2009)

Aw, thanks guys!! Never thought I'd get voted "Sexiest _Anything_!"



I don't mention it often but I am a member of AMHR, AMHA, the ADS, and my local mini club so I do meet that criteria. Well, okay, I let AMHA lapse after registering Kody years ago but am renewing this year.

I had to do a member search to remind myself who the guys on this forum are.



There's Tony, Russ, Nigel, Matt, Nathan, Alex, Aubrey, Alongman, DangerRanger, Garyo, Ian....Given the criteria of the contest, I think my personal pick would be JWC Sr. I'm always impressed by his posts and contributions to the forum, and the way in which he gives his opinion is always constructive.





For the female I've got to choose MiniHGal. She's busy with vet school so she doesn't post much anymore but when I first joined this forum she was the go-to girl for driving information and was always right there with informative, supportive, detailed posts. She mentored me online and continues to do so over the phone and has become one of my best friends. There are of course many great people on here, but she stands out to me as one of the best.

Leia


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 11, 2009)

My vote is...

Bill (wwminis) and Chanda (chandab)

Whenever I see posts from these members, they are always both helpful and polite.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 11, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> Matt for sure...And well for female how can it be anyone other then Mary Lou herself? Without her we would not have this forum.
> 
> going from the forum many years ago when anyone could post under any name remember that old timers? talk about crazy.. to what we have now
> 
> ...


I second!!! MARY LOU! She is the Forum's SEXIEST QUEEN of LB.

And SEXIEST MALE is MATT!


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2009)

DITTO Carol!



Mary Lou for sure!





Three fav guys are Russ, Adam Longman & Matt!


----------



## Connie P (Dec 11, 2009)

My vote would definitely be for Mary Lou! and Tony! Both SO helpful! XXOO








I would like to add JWC also - wealth of information and so caring. Thank you John Cherry!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 11, 2009)

I have to add Russ in there as well


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 11, 2009)

Im going to vote for Russ and of course Tony who has mentored so many but also John Eberth who whenever asked is a fountain of information.

For ladies I would say Robin for all she does for all of us and Marty who brings laughter to us so often with her continuing sagas. Laughter is so important and something I often come to the back porch to find. And of course if we were choosing a queen for this forum it would be Mary Lou.


----------



## susanne (Dec 11, 2009)

For sexiest man, I nominate *Al B*. In addition to his knowledge of horses and driving, I love his sense of humor, and the fact that we can be on complete opposite ends of the political spectrum and remain friends (even if I did talk too much at Happs when he and Susan were working...)

For sexiest woman, I nominate *Liz McMaster -- nootka*, although she is rarely here these days. The forum is nowhere near the same without her knowledge and integrity.


----------



## crponies (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll add my votes for Marty and Jill in the female category and for JWC Sr for the male category.


----------



## Alex (Dec 12, 2009)

Male: JWC Sr. His post are always among the best on a thread.

Female: Leia. Not a more helpful person with horses around, especially driving.


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh wow! This thread makes me smile






Thanks to those who thought of me





I'd like to vote for *Mary Lou* and *Russ*


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 12, 2009)

I will nominate Russ for male. We talk, a bit, off this board and he seems like such a nice, caring individual.

Hmmmm....so many women to choose from (I can't say them all?!



). I'll say Jill Carol (vertical limit).


----------



## Frankie (Dec 12, 2009)

I think you all have made some great selections!


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2009)

What a pleasant surprise. Thanks.

My vote would be John Cherry and Mary Lou.


----------



## SWA (Dec 13, 2009)

For the guys...it's a tough draw between: Tony, Neil, AlB, Freeland Nash, John Cherry (JWC), Russ, Matt, Adam Longman, Bob Graham & ...

For the gals...gosh, an even tougher draw between: Mary Lou, Mona, Carol Albritton, Charley, REO, Keely, Sterling, Jill, Nootka, Marty, Susanne, Barnbum, ~Lisa~, Erica, KayKay, Jean Barnhill, MiniV, Lewella, Belinda Bagby, Ruffian, Sheri Hill, dannigirl, Davie, Gini, Karen Hunter (minimomNC), chandab, Leeanna, SusanO, CarinPonder, Laura, Jody Hoch, Leia, and YOU TOO Frankie, & ...

These are all just a "few" of the folks that I have learned so very much from over the years here on LB. There are soooooooo many more though...it's way too hard to just choose "one" guy and "one" gal, LOL! So...these are just a few of my nominees...so far, LOL!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 15, 2009)

SWA said:


> For the guys...it's a tough draw between: Tony, Neil, AlB, Freeland Nash, John Cherry (JWC), Russ, Matt, Adam Longman, Bob Graham & ...
> For the gals...gosh, an even tougher draw between: Mary Lou, Mona, Carol Albritton, Charley, REO, Keely, Sterling, Jill, Nootka, Marty, Susanne, Barnbum, ~Lisa~, Erica, KayKay, Jean Barnhill, MiniV, Lewella, Belinda Bagby, Ruffian, Sheri Hill, dannigirl, Davie, Gini, Karen Hunter (minimomNC), chandab, Leeanna, SusanO, *CarinPonder*, Laura, Jody Hoch, Leia, and YOU TOO Frankie, & ...
> 
> These are all just a "few" of the folks that I have learned so very much from over the years here on LB. There are soooooooo many more though...it's way too hard to just choose "one" guy and "one" gal, LOL! So...these are just a few of my nominees...so far, LOL!


LOL! Oh that made me laugh out loud. I don't think I've been considered sexiest anything.....except by some icky "alley cats" in my bar days!





Hmmm, good topic.

My vote for Male: John Cherry Super fun, knowledgeable guy





Female: Erica - her program is so dang successful at such a young age. Totally jealous!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 16, 2009)

My vote for male would be- Matt

and for female- DEFINITELY JILL!!!!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 17, 2009)

Just want to say thanks for bringing me into the fray.....





It's taken me a long time to narrow it down, but I would say Tony and REO (Robin). There are several others I'd also like to name too!


----------



## REO (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow thank you MA!



You're very sweet


----------

